

The Worst Work Day of My Life So Far - Nurdok
http://blog.amir.rachum.com/post/59510738104/the-worst-work-day-of-my-life-so-far

======
Fuzzwah
Sounds frustrating for sure.... but worst work day of your life? I take it the
author is young or has had fairly good jobs up until this point.

edit: I originally commented after misreading the title, somehow failing to
see the word "work". Still, hyperbole?

~~~
Legion
Worst _work_ day. The post is clearly titled as such.

~~~
ojbyrne
It still seems pretty trivial, say, compared to seeing 80% of a company laid
off.

He's essentially dealing with designers. A lot of them are like that. Wait
till he has dealt with a few executives.

------
ddoolin
The people at hand are ridiculous for sure, but the OP seems similar to the
guy who suggests rewriting the company's code base in a new language/framework
after the first week.

We don't write any kind of tests at work...but I don't really take a
condescending attitude towards it.

~~~
csixty4
And likewise I've only worked at two places where everybody was on-board with
version control. Three if you count my freelance business.

Usually it's the front-end developers who resist until a lead or manager
evangelizes/forces the issue.

------
vinceguidry
Expertise is rare in the tech world. So rare that you have to assume that
whoever you're working with doesn't have it. In this case I would have made it
so the front-end guys's workflow didn't touch the back-end. That means coding
up an admin interface centered around their needs and storing the templates
they're working on in the database, exposing only the helper methods they
need.

Obviously this takes time, so in the meantime, the broken workflow would have
to suffice. I would have analyzed the workflow carefully to understand exactly
what they needed to do their jobs.

As soon as the admin interface is finished, I'd have slid it in after hours
one day and sent a nice friendly email about how we're improving the system
for them. If I did my job right, they'd love it, if not, then it would be a
few days /weeks tweaking the workflow so they do. But no way would we go back
to the broken workflow.

If your boss doesn't let you do this, then it's resume-updating time. That
situation will only get worse.

------
coderzach
In their defense UI tests are usually the most brittle and provide the least
value. I don't think I've ever seen UI testing done right. I usually avoid it.

~~~
protomyth
If you set it up right, automated UI testing works pretty well. You need
someone who knows their stuff. I knew a Win Runner guy who did really good
work and save us a lot of time in testing.

------
speedyrev
I don't have a lot of respect for any coder who is afraid of leaving the
pretty GUI of Windows. They would rather fragment the project than get their
hands dirty.

~~~
greenyoda
They don't even have to leave Windows to use Mercurial, since there's a GUI
Mercurial client for Windows, TortoiseHg.

